# Ear protection



## guy in latvia (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys, so after I went deaf in 1 ear for 2 weeks after a show I decided its about time I start wearing earplugs to shows. The foam ones sound like crap, but at least I don't have ringing in ears or anything like that afterwards. What would you guys recommend for good sounding, well protecting, not easily falling out earplugs I could order online with international shipping (there ain't nothing available locally).

Cheers!


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

look into etymotic earplugs, They're excellent and they don't just block the sound, they work more like a compressor.

You can pick them up off Ebay quite cheaply and they'll last you ages.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the suggestion. I'm a bit concerned with the stem sticking out, with the foam ones getting hit in the head by a crowdsurfer is not a big deal, with this, it could potentially cause serious injury to my ears, or what would you say?


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

Nah, worst case I forsee is the earplug getting knocked out. I've been using them for a couple of years now. I've since moved to alpine earplugs which don't have ends sticking out, but you need to use the applicator to get them in.

I only switched to the alpines as I found the set of etymotics I had were just a tiny bit too small for my ear canals and my right ear would slowly have the earplug fall out. The alpines are more expensive. But the low end is truer and they fit my ears better. 

I'd suggest trying the etymotics first though as they're a lot cheaper.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 23, 2013)

What do you mean by using an applicator to get them in? All of these are ridiculously expensive, when it comes to shipping to EU, does anyone know any stores located in the EU?

Edit: It appears Amazon UK seems to have both, the alpine musicsafe pro are just 3 euro more expensive. If that's the case, seems like I should get these instead, what do you think?


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

The alpines are entirely made of silicone (aside from the audio filter), So getting them in with your fingers alone is prettymuch impossible, they come with a little plastic end that slides over them and you use that to push them into your ear. I'd say grab the alpines if I were you.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok perfect, I will!

Also, do these fit in really snug or would they fall out from extreme headbanging/quick movements/jumping/moshing?


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

They're snug as can be. Actually another things about the alpines, they're softer silicone than the etymotics, my ears used to hurt after having the etymotics in for extended periods of time. Not really bad, But it was still there. I don't have that with the alpines.

Hope I've provided you with some useful help dude.


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 23, 2013)

I bought the ACS ER-20s last October. I found them quite effective but very uncomfortable. They cost about 9&#8364; though, so maybe that was to be expected. I'll give the Alpine's a go.

Sorry if I'm highjacking your thread but I think this might be relevant: I already suffer from slight hearing loss and tinnitus, and I noticed that as soon as I put the ER's in the ringing in my ears becomes louder. Is that a general thing with all earplugs or a "special feature"? The attenuation is great, but I could do without the increased ringing if possible.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2013)

I have ringing too. It seems louder when everything is quiet.
I don't notice it when I have my plugs in though. I'll pay attention next time


----------



## hairychris (Apr 23, 2013)

I use industrial disposable ear plugs and buy 50 pairs at a time - look on ebay/elsewhere for "moldex ear plugs 35" which give a 35db cut, although it is not linear so attenuates highs more than lows.

Somewhere should do international shipping. Also you should have industrial suppliers in Latvia that stock these!

For example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOLDEX-Spark-Plugs-Disposable-Earplugs-Pack-of-20-Pairs-SNR-35dB-/270855662530?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f10416bc2

I've have tinnitus for many years. My main aim is to make sure that it doesn't get worse when playing/gigging/clubbing loud.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 23, 2013)

AliceLG said:


> Sorry if I'm highjacking your thread but I think this might be relevant: I already suffer from slight hearing loss and tinnitus, and I noticed that as soon as I put the ER's in the ringing in my ears becomes louder. Is that a general thing with all earplugs or a "special feature"? The attenuation is great, but I could do without the increased ringing if possible.



I think that's just a perceptual phenomena. In other words, without earplugs... you have some of the usual white noise of everyday life to help mask the ringing slightly. Unless you're in a 100% quiet room, there is always a few dB of background noise floating around from the air conditioner, computer fans, outside traffic... even a gentle breeze outside.

So, when you put ear plugs in, you block out everything... and are left with only the ringing in your ears. This just makes it seem louder.

I have tinnitus, and have noticed the same thing when wearing ear plugs.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Apr 23, 2013)

Man...for what I see, you must have been playing in real loud places with no isolation. Most loudness is supposed to go to the public, and not through monitors.

I use waves plugs or industrial plugs I stole from my previous job for isolation in my band's rehearsals. But for live gigs I haven't yet considered using them for aesthetic reasons.

Those etymotic ones look great!


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 23, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> I think that's just a perceptual phenomena. In other words, without earplugs... you have some of the usual white noise of everyday life to help mask the ringing slightly. Unless you're in a 100% quiet room, there is always a few dB of background noise floating around from the air conditioner, computer fans, outside traffic... even a gentle breeze outside.
> 
> So, when you put ear plugs in, you block out everything... and are left with only the ringing in your ears. This just makes it seem louder.
> 
> I have tinnitus, and have noticed the same thing when wearing ear plugs.



That totally makes sense 

Thank you.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 23, 2013)

Ive used the Hearos rock n' roll set for years and never had any ringing at all with them


----------



## AlexEdwards (Apr 24, 2013)

I've used hearos as well for ages now and haven't looked back since. I'd even go as far as saying it improves the sound more than it just blocks it out- the way they're designed makes it block out the harsher frequencies that generally tend to cause issues.


----------



## sage (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm using these Vater Earplugs | Musician&#39;s Friend and I've been really happy with them. I don't love them, they do attenuate the highs a bit more than the lows, but I can deal with them and I generally hate earplugs.


----------



## Dores (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been using toilet paper for years now. Works great, sounds great and it's practically free and available everywhere!


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I haven´t read all the other post, so I´m sorry if it has been said before, but I would suggest custom ear plugs. They´re formed perfectly to your ear and won´t pop out. 
They will protect your ear by simply lower the volume by 15 db or more if you want. 
I paid about 200&#8364;, but I think it´s totally worth it.

ACS - Serious About Sound


----------



## Lord Bile (Apr 26, 2013)

You're much better off with custom moulds. They will last you years and any investment in protecting your ears is worthwhile, they give you a perfect seal.


----------



## Tanttu (Apr 26, 2013)

Been using Hearos for some time, too. Next gig I'm trying out inexpensive in-ear-monitors, hopefully it'll be a good experience


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 26, 2013)

I swear by Alpine ear plugs. I've seriously recommended them to everyone I know who go to shows or play shows.

I've used them since 2006 and I'm never going back to the foam ones.


----------



## MBMoreno (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a set of Alpines - they're good, but I'm in the search for some custom molded ones. Living in Portugal doesn't help (don't know of any manufacturers here)


----------



## Lord Bile (May 3, 2013)

If you can get moulds done with a local audiologist, then these guys might do some plugs for you: In Ear Monitors | Custom Ear Plugs | Minerva Hearing Protection I have some IEMs from them and they do the job nicely.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 3, 2013)

you can get custom molded ear-protection in most hearing aid shops. they can help you with that.
they will help with the molding process to fit them perfectl to your ear and send those exaples to the company who manufactures the ear protection. then you can pick them up at the hearing aid shop.... at least this is possible in my city and in most bigger cities. just ask for help there.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (May 3, 2013)

I'm just buying a pair myself and found this set of reviews very useful

Earplug Reviews


I'll probably get the NoNoise motorsport or ACS pacato earplugs, maybe I'll chime in again after I've actually tried them.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 3, 2013)

These guys are great: Drum EARZ- Affordable custom fitted in ear monitors custom fit and specially made for drummers.

They also have custom monitors, with varying grades of affordability and audio preferences, ie; Multiple drivers, etc...


----------



## MBMoreno (May 4, 2013)

Lord Bile said:


> If you can get moulds done with a local audiologist, then these guys might do some plugs for you: In Ear Monitors | Custom Ear Plugs | Minerva Hearing Protection I have some IEMs from them and they do the job nicely.



Thanks!
I already visited their site after a google hour on this 
I'm convincing myself that I'll have to do that - send the moulds to a company in Europe and have them ship me the earplugs.



Pat_tct said:


> you can get custom molded ear-protection in most hearing aid shops. they can help you with that.
> they will help with the molding process to fit them perfectl to your ear and send those exaples to the company who manufactures the ear protection. then you can pick them up at the hearing aid shop.... at least this is possible in my city and in most bigger cities. just ask for help there.



I kinda did that - contacted two or three "major" hearing aid companies here - no response till now


----------

